# Romans 1:16



## cih1355 (May 14, 2009)

Romans 1:16 says, "For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek." What does, "for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes" mean? Is this verse saying that the gospel is proclaimed to Jews first before it is proclaimed to Greeks?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 14, 2009)

Curt, it just means that in the history of redemption, God spoke first to the Jews (the Old Testament, which does indeed include the Gospel). It does not mean that we have to preach to Jews first now, though we would certainly not want to exclude them. Paul's point is that everyone who believes is someone for whom this power has become operative.


----------



## Rogerant (May 14, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Romans 1:16 says, "For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek." What does, "for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes" mean? Is this verse saying that the gospel is proclaimed to Jews first before it is proclaimed to Greeks?


It means that it was to be preached to the Jews first during that dispensation or economy. They were to recieve the gospel first before the last days of the old covenant. The last days of the old covenant closed at the destruction of the temple. The Gospel was to be preached to the Jews first to bring in the remnant of God's elect from the Jewish nation.

Now there is no national distinction between Jew and Greek. The Gospel goes out to all without distinction of nationality.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (May 14, 2009)

Rogerant said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Romans 1:16 says, "For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek." What does, "for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes" mean? Is this verse saying that the gospel is proclaimed to Jews first before it is proclaimed to Greeks?
> ...



Just to add, Jesus Himself makes this clear in Matthew 10 in the discourse on missions, and Paul always preached in the synagogues first before taking the Gospel to the Gentiles. This is a predictable pattern in Acts.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 14, 2009)

God. 
Acts13-
45But when the Jews saw the multitudes, they were filled with envy, and spake against those things which were spoken by Paul, contradicting and blaspheming. 

46Then Paul and Barnabas waxed bold, and said, It was necessary that the word of God should first have been spoken to you: but seeing ye put it from you, and judge yourselves unworthy of everlasting life, lo, we turn to the Gentiles. 

47For so hath the Lord commanded us, saying, I have set thee to be a light of the Gentiles, that thou shouldest be for salvation unto the ends of the earth. 

48And when the Gentiles heard this, they were glad, and glorified the word of the Lord: and as many as were ordained to eternal life believed. 
Isa49
3And said unto me, Thou art my servant, O Israel, in whom I will be glorified. 

4Then I said, I have laboured in vain, I have spent my strength for nought, and in vain: yet surely my judgment is with the LORD, and my work with my God. 

5And now, saith the LORD that formed me from the womb to be his servant, to bring Jacob again to him, Though Israel be not gathered, yet shall I be glorious in the eyes of the LORD, and my God shall be my strength. 

6And he said, It is a light thing that thou shouldest be my servant to raise up the tribes of Jacob, and to restore the preserved of Israel: I will also give thee for a light to the Gentiles, that thou mayest be my salvation unto the end of the earth. 

7Thus saith the LORD, the Redeemer of Israel, and his Holy One, to him whom man despiseth, to him whom the nation abhorreth, to a servant of rulers, Kings shall see and arise, princes also shall worship, because of the LORD that is faithful, and the Holy One of Israel, and he shall choose thee. 

8Thus saith the LORD, In an acceptable time have I heard thee, and in a day of salvation have I helped thee: and I will preserve thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, to establish the earth, to cause to inherit the desolate heritages;


----------

